# Your cats' behavior in intense heat?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My cats don't get excited with their favorite toys these days and eat very little, even of their all-time favorite treats. I wonder if this could be due to the hot weather? The strays are eating extremely little too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, we're going through a mini heat wave right now(upper 90s today) and MowMow goes off his food. 

He lays around and sleeps a lot more and is *really* cranky if I pay too much attention to him. He just wants to be left alone when it's hot. Except when I have the cold pack. Right now he's laying against me so I can hold it against his head/ears.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My kitties love it when I hold them up to the air conditioner "wind". That's the only behavior in hot weather they display.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, when I saw the topic, I though meant when the female is _"in heat"._ 

Yes, my kitties, eat less and are less active during 90s days, even tho they're inside and we have A/C. Our A/C is set to come on when it reaches 27C=81F


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Our A/C is set to come on when it reaches 27C=81F


Ouch, that is way too high for me. I like it set at 68 or at the most 70. There's a lot of oppressive humidity here in the Hudson Valley of upstate NY. 

My cats are slugs and show little interest in food when it reaches 90 degrees, which it's done at least 8 times this summer. It's the time of year when they catch a lot of their own food.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I see now. We're above 90 these days. The humidity is like a wet sauna. So much so that yesterday Prince refused to accompany me to feed the strays. I understood why when I reached the street. My strays didn't want to eat almost, and they were glued to the pavement for coolness, avoiding even the grass although it was night. I felt I was bathing in hot soup. Those who obsessively rub against my legs every day, didn't want to yesterday LOL No one even asked for pets or scratches.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Usually the boys just sleep all day long when it's hot. They get up to eat and drink but they go back to sleep as soon as they are finished. They usually sleep on the bedroom floor when the A/C is turned on (A/C is in the bedroom). I sometimes let them go on the balcony (with harness and leash) so they can lay on the fresh concrete floor.

Fortunately, it's never really hot here... the highest temperature we reached this summer was 95 but it lasted only two days. The usual temperature in the summer is around 78 with a lot of wind so most of the time we are comfortable!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

when it gets hot, i notice cats stretch out as far as they can, and no, they don't eat much. Sometimes, I've taken a wet (not drippy) washcloth and just rubbed my cats down gently, takes the temp down a bit.


----------

